# Susan DeMattei's Olympic Bike (with final photos)



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I was contacted by a volunteer member of the US Cycling Hall of Fame in Davis, CA seeking assistance with rebuilding the bike that Susan DeMattei used to win the bronze medal at the 1996 Atlanta Olympics. Susan and her husband Dave Wiens donated what they had left of the bike to the Hall of Fame in hopes that it would be put on display. Because of budget constraints, the HOF is not able to purchase the correct vintage parts to complete this project, so the idea came about to seek parts donations from the VRC community of otherwise useless parts. In return, people that donate will receive a small tax deduction and the knowledge that their cast-offs now grace Susan's bike on display at the museum.

I have agreed to help coordinate the parts selection so that the right pieces and only as many as necessary are provided to the HOF. Parts will be received directly by the HOF and I can provide the address and contact information to those that are donating. Another volunteer, that is the general manager of the UC Davis Bike Shop, has agreed to assemble the bike.

In this thread people should post photos of potential parts they have that might be appropriate. Also, if people have better photos showing the bike, please contribute those too. I have compiled a detailed list of parts that are still required and I have photos of some specific pieces needed. If people have specific concerns, please contact me with a PM or through my website, which is found at the bottom of this post. The HOF website is at: United States Bicycling Hall of Fame

Come on VRC, let's show some love for a historic mountain bike and a great rider!

Susan DeMattei Olympic Bike Build:

(Items with a * are still needed at this time; list will be updated periodically)

Frame: Diamond Back Racing Team Titanium, painted yellow
Fork: Answer Manitou SX Ti
*Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST
*Stem: ControlTech Ahead 1-1/8, 120 mm extension, 85/95 degree, w/ removable faceplate, black
*Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
*Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
*Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.2
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium, black leather
*Wheels: Mavic CrossMax First Edition with ceramic rims
*Skewers: Mavic CrossMax
Front Derailleur: Shimano M900 XTR top pull
*Rear Derailleur: Shimano M910 mid-cage
*Crankset: Adventure Components Race 2 Model, Silver, 110/74
*Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
*Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
*Chainrings: Shimano XTR SG-X 26-36-46
*Chainring bolts: Alloy anodized in red
*Cogset: Shimano XTR M900 12-28
*Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
*Brake Levers: Dia Compe PC-800
Shifters: SRAM Gripshift X-Ray 800 (or ESP 900?)
*Shifter grips: ODI for X-Ray in red
*Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
*Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch
*Pedals: Shimano M747 clipless

WHAT THEY HAVE NOW
(seatpost is not the right color):









SOME OF THE PARTS NEEDED

Avenir Barends:









AC Racing 2 Crankset:









Dia Compe Kontak ST Headset:









Dia Compe VC-700 Brakes:









Dia Compe PC-800 Levers:









Photos of Susan that season and on the bike during the Olympics:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I may actually have the wheels. Came with the little goat, I think. What sort of condition are we talking about?

Edit: and thanks, DC! What a cool like thing we can do as a community!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Very cool on the wheels GOB. Post a photo if you can. If they look respectable that's good, and if they have genuine Georgia mud that's even better.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Believe I have the shifters. Will check over weekend.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice Chef. From what I can tell, the shifters are clear grey plastic and have yellow graphics that say ESP on them. That would mean a SRAM 1:1 actuation ratio not compatible with Shimano, and yet one photo clearly shows an XTR derailleur. Better info is really needed here.

Incidentally, Paola Pezzo was racing the event with an M952 group with V-brakes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool stuff DC!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Are the bar ends just re-badged Titecs? If so, I have some Titecs I can contribute.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

wouldn't the front mech be top pull?

*edit; I see there already is one so it doesn't matter then...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Are the bar ends just re-badged Titecs? If so, I have some Titecs I can contribute.


Quite possibly there is a connection. The photo I posted is from a recent eBay auction which I should have bid on. So they did exist commercially.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

I got nothin, but wish you the best in this noble endeavor.
S


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

mik_git said:


> wouldn't the front mech be top pull?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

GOB: Those were Crosslinks


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> GOB: Those were Crosslinks


oh bummer!! sorry guys!

Edit: I need to clean up and really check out that bike a little better. 

edit again: okay, I looked, they are crosslands.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

let me know about the bar ends, I'd be happy to send the Titecs.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, I will let you know.

Hoping this project gets off the ground. Weins said they might have a few (very few) parts, but didn't fully appreciate the significance of the bike at the time.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I may have The Crossmax's. I sold a set to my neighbor and will see if he still has them.
They may be 97's but I will get a photo to you in the next 24hr.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi All,
Just want to say "Thanks" from everyone at the US Bicycling Hall of Fame for your help in locating the vintage parts to restore Susan's Olympic bike. Dave Wiens gave us everything he could find (maybe even a few parts that weren't period-correct), and Susan was really excited about hearing that we were trying to get the bike restored. 

This is such a cool project and it will be great to get such an important piece of MTB history preserved for the future. FYI - In addition to this being tax-deductible as mentioned by DoubleCentury in the original post, we'll also make sure the DeMattei exhibit lists the names of everyone that contributes parts to the project. 

Thanks again!

Joe Herget
Former Executive Director (now volunteer)
U.S. Bicycling Hall of Fame


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Found one shifter so far, still digging. Believe they are of the X900 variety.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

You know, this might be something to cross-post into some of the other forums, to reach those long time mountain bikers who don't frequent the VRC forum but may have the parts that are needed. Expand the gene pool, so to speak....


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Very good idea. Anyone that can distribute beyond here, please do so. I'm not a member of many other places.

People can always contact me through my website if they aren't members of MTBR.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I mean the other forums on MTBR....


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

XC Racing and Training? Passion?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I threw a crossposting into the General Forum, Passion, and NorCal. Feel free to copy away into other forums.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Posted on FB to both vintage MTB forums.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have some X-rays, but with black grips. I'll get a pic later today. I'm also curious about how she was using those with a Shimano derailleur. Did you find anything more about that setup?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

MTBLoCo29 said:


> I have some X-rays, but with black grips. I'll get a pic later today. I'm also curious about how she was using those with a Shimano derailleur. Did you find anything more about that setup?


As I recall, there was not any problems with X-ray shifters and Shimano deraileurs. In '96, what choice did she have? SRAM was years away from a grouppo.

Great Project, I attended this race in Atlanta, hot as hell, water sold out inside the venue. I have an Susan, autographed copy of the event poster, with my used tickets hanging above the couch. Looking forward to seeing the completed bike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I've used X-Rays with Shimano before, but I don't know about the ESP part. Maybe they just put the ESP decal on a Shimano compatible X-Ray for marketing purposes.

Does anyone know Scott Stewart, who was apparently here mechanic at the time?


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

sbsbiker said:


> As I recall, there was not any problems with X-ray shifters and Shimano deraileurs. In '96, what choice did she have? SRAM was years away from a grouppo.
> 
> Great Project, I attended this race in Atlanta, hot as hell, water sold out inside the venue. I have an Susan, autographed copy of the event poster, with my used tickets hanging above the couch. Looking forward to seeing the completed bike.


It's been so long since I used them, I forgot which bike they were on. That was pre-ESP, I was running mine with Shimano as well.


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

*X-ray 800s*

They're a little scratched up on the top, but let me know if you're interested.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I had some NOS Dia Compe PC-800 Levers in my hand the other day at the LBS but tossed them back in the lever bin and kept digging. I will try to find them again when I go in to clear my tab/start another one on Saturday.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

MTBLoCo29 said:


> They're a little scratched up on the top, but let me know if you're interested.


Those could work unless someone come up with proper logos, whatever that means.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

DFA said:


> I had some NOS Dia Compe PC-800 Levers in my hand the other day at the LBS but tossed them back in the lever bin and kept digging. I will try to find them again when I go in to clear my tab/start another one on Saturday.


Very cool, as I don't think those are very common. Maybe more got imported up north over the border.


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> Those could work unless someone come up with proper logos, whatever that means.


They'll be in my parts bin if you want them. Happy to help the cause.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It looks like we have a decent match on shifters.

Larryjo, any luck with the wheelset? And what about those brake levers DFA?

Anybody else think they might be able to help out with any items on this list.

*Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST
*Stem: ControlTech Ahead 1-1/8, ~110 mm extension, 85/95 degree, w/ removable faceplate, black
*Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
*Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
*Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.2
*Wheels: Mavic CrossMax First Edition with ceramic rims
*Skewers: Mavic CrossMax
*Rear Derailleur: Shimano M910 mid-cage
*Crankset: Adventure Components Race 2 Model, Silver, 110/74
*Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
*Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
*Chainrings: Shimano XTR SG-X 26-36-46
*Chainring bolts: Alloy anodized in red
*Cogset: Shimano XTR M900 12-28
*Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
*Brake Levers: Dia Compe PC-800
*Shifter grips: ODI for X-Ray in red
*Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
*Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch
*Pedals: Shimano M747 clipless


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I checked both bins and found 2 sets of levers that were similar but not 800s. 7s, and another set with dial adjuster that were missing the labels.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Depending on how pristine you want this bike to look, I have a set of cosmetically-challenged M737 pedals I could donate.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you for the offer classen. I think it would be good to get M747 if possible.

DFA, thanks for checking on the levers.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I was at a friends house the other day and he has (what we both think) a set of the first gen mavic crossmax's, I think they had the ceramic sides?
He said that he would donate them if you wanted but they are fairly beat, I can get pics if there's interest.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I still have a set of these 747 pedals , I'll look for them tonight, I'd donate them if they are the correct ones (I have many sets of spds).


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I have these, they are not a perfect match and need to be de-blued...but if it comes to it, I would donate these (of cource the anno needs to be removed).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Syklystt, that is some really good stuff! If those cranks can be etched off and the outside surfaces polished up, they might look really good. Yes, the original CrossMax should have ceramic braking surfaces. I think without wheels, this project won't get off the ground so we'll take what we can get at this point. Let me know and I can give you the proper contact info.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

No prob. I'll contact my buddy about the rims and get you some pics.
The blue comes right off with oven cleaner...then its just a polish job.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a ControlTech Stem in black with the removeable face plate, but its 130. yours if you want it.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

so I happen to have the rear wheel hanging in my garage/bike dungeon.
Here are some pics of the rear rim and hub....Is this what your looking for?
It is beat....and beat again...but its a wheelset.

I got some oven cleaner and will get the cranks fixed up for ya.
I will post pics when finished (prob thiss weekend).

when do you need the stuff?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for getting photos of the wheels! These would appear to be a newer version of CrossMax with alloy spokes. The rims should be a square box section with a ceramic coating. Here are the wheels we're looking for,

Gallery: Throwback Thursday: 1992 Specialized S-Works Epic Ultimate Review - BikeRadar

Whenever you have time to get to those cranks would be great! Still lots of parts missing from this build.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I just purchased a set of used m747's specifically to donate, hopefully they will be here soon and I'll send them with the cranks.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow syklystt, that's very generous of you. I will send you a PM with the shipping details.

mrjustin007, sorry I missed your stem in the process of replying about the wheelset. I think 130 mm might be a tad long for someone of Susan's stature. Thank you for looking!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

List is updated to those parts we are still looking for.

*Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST
*Stem: ControlTech Ahead 1-1/8, 120 mm extension, 85/95 degree, w/ removable faceplate, black
*Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
*Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
*Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.2 (can be swapped with black one)
*Wheels: Mavic CrossMax First Edition with ceramic rims
*Skewers: Mavic CrossMax
*Rear Derailleur: Shimano M910 mid-cage
*Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
*Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
*Chainrings: Shimano XTR SG-X 26-36-46
*Chainring bolts: Alloy anodized in red
*Cogset: Shimano XTR M900 12-28
*Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
*Brake Levers: Dia Compe PC-800
*Shifter grips: ODI for X-Ray in red
*Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
*Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Wow syklystt, that's very generous of you. I will send you a PM with the shipping details.
> 
> mrjustin007, sorry I missed your stem in the process of replying about the wheelset. I think 130 mm might be a tad long for someone of Susan's stature. Thank you for looking!


She's not actually going to ride it again....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC,

I have a M910 rear that's in ok shape. Not sure if it's a mid cage, but it measures about 67mm between the jockey pins.

I have 3 red alloy chain ring bolts (guessing the other two bit the dust at some point)


I'll post pics when I get to computer.


Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Pics, let me know if these will work.





Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> She's not actually going to ride it again....


True, but it's not going to look right if the front end is all stretched out on a small frame. I should probably have listed the stem at 110 mm and will go ahead and change that.



eastcoaststeve said:


> Pics, let me know if these will work.


The derailleur is perfect! Those 910's weren't out for very long before M950 took over.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> The derailleur is perfect! Those 910's weren't out for very long before M950 took over.


Consider it yours....just PM me where to send it...glad to help.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have chainring bolts that are similarly faded in red. They may be raceface though if you're interested? I can't believe that I don't have anything else on that list.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ECS, I will send you the contact info.

GOB, if you have a complete set, that should work.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

We're making good progress folks.

Updated list,

*Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST
*Stem: ControlTech Ahead 1-1/8, 120 mm extension, 85/95 degree, w/ removable faceplate, black
*Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
*Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
*Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.2 (can be swapped with black one)
*Wheels: Mavic CrossMax First Edition with ceramic rims
*Skewers: Mavic CrossMax
*Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
*Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
*Crankset: Adventure Components Race 2 Model, Silver, 110/74
*Chainrings: Shimano XTR SG-X 26-36-46
*Cogset: Shimano XTR M900 12-28
*Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
*Brake Levers: Dia Compe PC-800
*Shifter grips: ODI for X-Ray in red
*Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
*Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Too faded?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks good. Water bottle bolts too. Cool!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Looks good. Water bottle bolts too. Cool!


Yup. All yours. Do I win a prize for being the least contributory person on the forum? Sorry!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

You contributed something that was definitely needed. Props to you.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

So i got the cranks out to de-anno them and upon verification....they are 94 BCD.
I am still going to strip them and clean them up in case no others pop up. 
The spider is removable so that is a choice too (right!...if i could just 3d print aluminum)...I can supply some chain rings with them too if they are used (since the XTR's wont fit).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Bummer! I'm glad you noticed that. OK, back on the list it goes and we can work something out if nothing else shows up.

I will be going to a small swap meet next weekend and will try and buy appropriate parts if they are there.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Adventure Components AC Crankset: Yeti Teal Bolts, 175mm, 46/36/26t Silver - Anodized 1990's Parts - Specialty Parts - Components FREE SHIPPING over $150 USA

Maybe you could do a trade?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Or just buy these and donate them...are they the right ones? 
I will buy, if these end up in the HOF, smll price to pay


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

sbsbiker said:


> Or just buy these and donate them...are they the right ones?
> I will buy, if these end up in the HOF, smll price to pay


If DC says they are the correct cranks I'll split the cost with you. 
Let me know


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

The listing does not match the pg1 picture, more milling on the arm on the ones for sale, don't know if the pg1 pic are the cranks, or just an example of the pics.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

sbsbiker said:


> The listing does not match the pg1 picture, more milling on the arm on the ones for sale, don't know if the pg1 pic are the cranks, or just an example of the pics.


DC is the king of detail so we wait upon his pronouncement. 
Once the Lord of the Springs has spoken, we can move one way or the other.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Good parts finding folks! There were a couple of variations of this crank, and in fact I would say that the ones with milled holes posted by syklystt may have actually been those sold by Titus.

It is really hard to tell from the photos of Susan on the bike at the Olympics what variation of the crank she was using that day. What I was able to determine is that DBR was on AC cranks earlier that season, which is consistent with this photo.









Cadel Evans was on DBR that year, and there is video that shows him riding the AC crank. Later on he is shown with with M950 cranks.

So, yes I would say that the cranks at Recyclery are the "proper" cranks as best as we can tell for Susan's bike.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok then I will secure these and get them on there way.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok
I bought the cranks from Recyclery. 
I chose " Local pick up" as I didn't know where they need to go but didn't want to risk having them sold in the interim.

Email me a shipping address unless someone is kind enough to pick them up and mail them out. 

Thanks


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

sbsbiker said:


> Ok then I will secure these and get them on there way.


Great (or crazy) minds think alike. 
See above.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Beat me to them, PM me if you want to split the cost


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey DoubleCentury,

Put sbsbiker and me down for the cranks as listed in the Recyclery ad above. 

You'll need to contact them about shipping them to wherever they need to go or someone will need to pick them up. Didn't make sense to ship them to the East coast only to have to ship them back.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Way to go team! Very generous of you however this plays out. CCMDoc, I can supply you the address if you want to have them shipped directly. Also likely that the seller will be at the local swap here next Sunday and I can include it in other parts that I will ship to the HOF.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> Way to go team! Very generous of you however this plays out. CCMDoc, I can supply you the address if you want to have them shipped directly. Also likely that the seller will be at the local swap here next Sunday and I can include it in other parts that I will ship to the HOF.


Cool!
Whatever is easiest. If the seller can simply hand them to you to be shipped as part of a larger collection that would make most sense.
Stay well


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys are awesome. I can also chip in if you guys like. Whoever ended up paying can PM me your pp info. Or if I have anything you need, I'll karma it your way. I just don't have all this dia compe, grip shift stuff.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

cool deal....my cranks were sold as Titus, but really they are about the same (minor differances)..glad the proper set was sorted.
Did the grip shift get sorted also? Does andybody know about that decal/logo?
It looks like a sticker that can easily be added to a shifter unit.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That's good to know that those cranks were in fact Titus.

We should have shifters on the way, but we could still use some grips in red to dress them up.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Also likely that the seller will be at the local swap here next Sunday and I can include it in other parts that I will ship to the HOF.


I'm guessing he'll be there for your local swap next weekend, but if you don't connect with him let me know and I'll run over to his place and pick them up. He is not far from me.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks sgltrak, the parts are headed down here on Sunday.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> I'm guessing he'll be there for your local swap next weekend, but if you don't connect with him let me know and I'll run over to his place and pick them up. He is not far from me.


Tell me of this Swap. Link to information?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> Tell me of this Swap. Link to information?


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boulder-Bicycle-Swap/156503181077479

or for those who are not on FB

Boulder Bicycle Swap 2012


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

here's the PD-M747 pedals.....on their way today.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Excellent!

That looks like good Georgia dust right there.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a slightly used set of PC800's if you still need levers. The black on the bodies is scratched a little bit. The levers are unscratched. My tablet won't read my camera card otherwise I would send a picture. I'll try to get at the card another way tomorrow if that would help. If you're OK with a little bit used give me an address and they are on the way.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

sryanak, that's great on the PC800 levers. If you can post a photo somewhere that would be great and then we will send them on their way.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*PC 800s*





















The levers look better in real life than in the pictures. The black is not spotted and the scratched areas are not as noticible. The worst is the front of the left lever and a little paint and you would not see it. Same for the marks on the clamp. It looks like someone must have stood the bike upside down on a hard surface. They are not NOS by any stretch so if they won't work for you no worries. Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey that's great! In all the years, I've never seen any of these in person, so I have to think they are pretty rare. Let's go ahead and use them, and maybe someone can touch them up a bit at the HOF. PM sent with the contact info.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Levers are on the way.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Great!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Just bought the stem this needs,

CONTROLTECH Handlebar Stem 1 034 120mm Made in USA | eBay


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

I am pretty sure I have some of those Avenir grips in the basement. I can check this weekend.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That would be great and let us know.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Sent the rear derailleur today by Priority Mail...still looking for other stuff to help out.



Steve


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, did we ever get the shifters? I just found a pair of Gripshift X-Ray 800's in the garage.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I believe we did thanks to Chefmiguel.

I will update the list soon. I am contributing an XTR cogset and the Controltech stem. Still searching for the barends and Dia Compe brakes.


----------



## sfpt (Jul 24, 2007)

If you still need a 122.5 UN72 bb I have one I'd be happy to kick in.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

sfpt said:


> If you still need a 122.5 UN72 bb I have one I'd be happy to kick in.


I just test fit the AC cranks I have here on a 122 spindle, and that should work great. I assume it is a 68 mm shell, correct?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Donation Update*

Time to update where we are at with this donation project. I am contributing a CT stem and a M900 cogset.









If everyone that I provided contact info to has gone ahead and sent their items in, this is what we still need,

*Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
*Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
*Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
*Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.2 (can be swapped with black one)
*Wheels: Mavic CrossMax First Edition with ceramic rims
*Skewers: Mavic CrossMax
*Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
*Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
*Shifter grips: ODI for X-Ray in red
*Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
*Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch


----------



## sfpt (Jul 24, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> I just test fit the AC cranks I have here on a 122 spindle, and that should work great. I assume it is a 68 mm shell, correct?


Yes - BB is a 68. I'll ship it out Wednesday. Cool project.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm in for the seatpost


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump, to keep a focus on this cool project.




Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Steve.

The main thing we need are the wheels. I've been searching eBay for the other parts and will point them out here if people are interested in bidding on them.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC, if you have links to auctions for parts still needed I'd be willing to bet someone would be glad to help complete the build.

Do you have a good pic of the hub/wheelset needed?



Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

These are the wheels

Mavic Crossmax Ceramic Vintage Wheelset | eBay


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> These are the wheels
> 
> Mavic Crossmax Ceramic Vintage Wheelset | eBay


I'll put up $20 towards the purchase...anybody else?

Only 14 more at $20 each and we're there (or less if the seller is philanthropic)

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, and here is the front wheel only for $40 without skewer.

Mavic Cross Max Crossmax Front 26" MTB Wheel Sup | eBay


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I think these are the first generation Crossmax wheels. 
















Not mine. Just some images I found on the interwebs.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Those are the ones.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll throw $40 at it plus I'll be in Steamboat this weekend for pick up if this happens. Saves $40 shipping.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in for $20.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did somebody bid on them? I can put in $20 as well. Where the heck are the chatty regulars of this forum?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DC,

Does it look like you'll have that wheelset or should I get that front wheel above for $40 + free shipping?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I was out riding all weekend and missed out on this thread's action. What happened with these wheels? the auction ended, did someone get them? I'm in Steamboat, and can get these down to Ft Collins if needed. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

The wheels in steamboat did not sell. I contacted the owner and can secure. are they still needed?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry folks, I was headed back from Grand County after a week of riding when this ended.

I'll throw another $20 into the pot, so that puts us at $120 for the wheels or about halfway to the asking price.

sbsbiker, the wheels are still needed. Do you think the owner of the wheels would be willing to work with us on this, or at least be willing to cover shipping directly to the HOF? That would be the most efficient way of getting them there. Let me know if you would like for me to talk with him directly.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I contacted the seller, and will let you know what I can do.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

let me know if we're close, I can cover a bit more, if needed.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

In for $40


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I spoke to the owner, he is selling them for a fund raiser for this wife's non-profit. He asked if i wanted to see them, im waiting for time/place.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

OK, let us know how it goes and if he is flexible. One charity meets another it seems.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I've messages with the owner about getting together, but haven't met up yet. I asked about price and got no answer except the he needs the money for his wife's non-profit fundraiser. If he holds firm at $250 can we get that much together. I count $160 so far, and will add $40 and cover the shipping, anyone else want to cover the last $50.

If I find out his non-profit and it's tax deductible to contribute, maybe we could all just donate, and get the wheels from him.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I just asked Joe Herget of the HOF to chime-in, as he had thought that some local Davis supporters might be willing to contribute to this project. Now is the time. I think we can get this done!

In the mean time I've been keeping an eye on eBay for the Ti barends and the Dia Compe brakes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> I've messages with the owner about getting together, but haven't met up yet. I asked about price and got no answer except the he needs the money for his wife's non-profit fundraiser. If he holds firm at $250 can we get that much together. I count $160 so far, and will add $40 and cover the shipping, anyone else want to cover the last $50.
> 
> If I find out his non-profit and it's tax deductible to contribute, maybe we could all just donate, and get the wheels from him.


That's a win win for all the parties with eBay and PayPal being the loser. Great idea! Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi All
Thanks again for the ongoing commitment to the DeMattei project! I'm pinging everyone I know in Davis CA now to see if we can drum up the last $50. 

BTW, for anyone who needs it, ALL donations and contributions are tax deductible as the US Bicycling Hall of Fame is a 501c3 non-profit

Joe


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Got the wheels for $200. PM the HOF address and I will ship them tomorrow.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> Got the wheels for $200. PM the HOF address and I will ship them tomorrow.


Can you pm me your PayPal address? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Good job!

Can we all send you Paypal gift payments?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> Time to update where we are at with this donation project. If everyone that I provided contact info to has gone ahead and sent their items in, this is what we still need,
> 
> *Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
> **Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized*
> ...


Just found this in my parts bins. Not much, but look at it and tell me if you can use it. If nothing else, maybe it will give you a specific target of something to search for, if you need one in better condition:

I believe I bought these in '95. They were on my only bike for about 10 years, and they obviously set outside most of their life. They _might_ look just fine if the new grips/shifters/levers were able to cover up the sun-bleach tattoos.





















They faintly say "Salsa Pro-Moto / Easton" on one side; have an old-style salsa logo on the other; and say "EA72 / Made in USA / 5 (degree) Bend" under the clamp. They were mounted in a Control Tech (quill) stem, ironically; and they had first-generation CNC avid levers and Suntour XC Pro shifters on them, to give you an idea of what needs to be covered up. They're 23" wide.

Happy to send them on if you can use them, but no hurt feelings if you can't...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

sbsbiker said:


> Got the wheels for $200. PM the HOF address and I will ship them tomorrow.


Need your PayPal address too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Ditto. PPal addy needed


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Ditto. PPal addy needed


Me too.

Great job on the pick up.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

iamkeith said:


> Just found this in my parts bins. Not much, but look at it and tell me if you can use it. If nothing else, maybe it will give you a specific target of something to search for, if you need one in better condition.


Thank you for considering this. If I had to guess, the bar on her bike was probably labeled Avenir. However, I've yet to see something on eBay from Avenir that is grey. It is possible that it was something like this Salsa bar or a gun metal grey Scott bar. I don't know. Your bar would certainly do the trick if nothing else shows up.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got a nice condition Scott AT-1LF, if that ends up being a useful sub. Uncut, full dachshund width. Bar color is a little bluer in person, but I don't know if it is dark enough to be 'gunmetal.'
BikePro.com / Buyer's Guide / Scott Handlebar - Bicycle Parts at discount prices / the Buyer's Guide / Bicycle Parts at their finest! / Professional Bicycle Source / Bike Pro


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That bar looks good too. It's really hard to say what the original was. I suppose it could be a titanium bulge bar to go with the Ti barends, but the photos make it look fairly dark. Scott wasn't a team sponsor from what I can tell from that poster.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey sbsbiker, do you have a PP address we can use for donations or are you shouldering the cost of the wheels?


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

PM sent w/ my paypal, anyone else want to offset my expense would be appreciated.
(by my wife)

Thanks to those that already sent funds. 

Also the QR were included and will be in with the wheels.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That's great. The verbal commitments made for the wheels so far are,

eastcoaststeve - $20
jeff - $40
classen - $20
girlonbike - $20+
DoubleCentury - $20
CCMDoc - $40

If I didn't forget anyone, that puts us at $160.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

PM sent to SBS.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Dblcentury, tried to respond to your PM, but your mailbox is full. Delete some, and I will resend


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

sbsbiker said:


> PM sent w/ my paypal, anyone else want to offset my expense would be appreciated.
> (by my wife)
> 
> Thanks to those that already sent funds.
> ...


Shoot me your PayPal address so I can keep your marriage intact!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump, for progress report?


Steve


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I know the wheels got there, and back and there again. or at least didn't come back twice.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Steve for bringing this back up. I had been meaning to post an update.

Pretty much all parts that people committed to sending in have been received by the HOF. That includes the all-important CrossMax wheelset, which did make a couple of unnecessary trips back and forth. With these items, the rebuild of the bike is ready to begin.

GOB, did you send in those alloy bolts? If not, I will provide a better shipping address for you so they won't get lost.

There are some remaining parts left to be found, and at this point I've been watching eBay from time to time in hopes that they might appear. Here is the short list with pictures of some items,

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
Chain: HG-91 or Dura Ace 8 speed
Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
Shifter grips: ATI for X-Ray in red
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch

Barends with Avenir logo










Kontak headset needed in silver










Cantilever brakes needed










The Ritchey Speedmax tread we need,


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for posting the update (DC). I'll ask Robert to send us a few pics of the work in progress as reassembly moves forward. Joe


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, DC. Sorry for the delay. They're sitting on my desk. Send me the address and I'll ship them out when I get home this week.

Anybody else that can contribute for the wheels, etc.?

Let's sticky this until it's done.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks!

If I see stuff on eBay that is appropriate, I will point it out.


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

SBS - send me your PayPal account address and I'll contribute


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Hergules said:


> SBS - send me your PayPal account address and I'll contribute


Yes - send it to me as well so I can send you some $$$ for the wheels.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Someone has just generously donated the proper chain for this project, so the remaining parts to find are,

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
Barends: Avenir cut and welded titanium
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
Shifter grips: ATI for X-Ray in red
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch

Here is the proper seatpost on eBay. If someone wins this, they could exchange it for the black seatpost originally shown with the frame as it came from Susan and Dave.

Shimano XTR Seatpost | eBay


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Here is the proper seatpost on eBay. If someone wins this, they could exchange it for the black seatpost originally shown with the frame as it came from Susan and Dave.
> 
> Shimano XTR Seatpost | eBay


Cool news on the chain, and good find on the post DC.

Let's be smart though....if you are going to bid....post your intent and your ebay name here so members aren't bidding against each other.

Steve


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Let's be smart though....if you are going to bid....post your intent and your ebay name here so members aren't bidding against each other.


I'm not sure this will help much since you can't see the names of people bidding on the same item as you.

Maybe just post here that you're bidding on a particular item so others won't?

ps. upon rereading your post maybe we're saying the same thing


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

classen said:


> I'm not sure this will help much since you can't see the names of people bidding on the same item as you.
> 
> Maybe just post here that you're bidding on a particular item so others won't?
> 
> ps. upon rereading your post maybe we're saying the same thing


Yup, we're on the same page...

I think even though Ebay blocks out the middle letters of a username, the first and last are visible...we should be able to see who's who to a point.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Missed the end of the post auction...hoping some one here grabbed it.


Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bumpity Bump Bump...

Any progress reports DC?



Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

As it happens, the proper Avenir titanium bar ends just got listed. I hope people can coordinate and not let these slip by.

Avenir Titanium Mountain Bike Bar Ends | eBay


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

im in....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> As it happens, the proper Avenir titanium bar ends just got listed. I hope people can coordinate and not let these slip by.
> 
> Avenir Titanium Mountain Bike Bar Ends | eBay


Cool, let's decide who's bidding and who's chipping in before it gets complicated....

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm going to snipe it then relist for a BIG profit. 


eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool, let's decide who's bidding and who's chipping in before it gets complicated....
> 
> Steve


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Why not contact the seller and ask for them as a donation? He has other bike parts for sale. this is not just an isolated sale. As an appreciator of VRC parts, he might want to participate in this project instead of getting cash, or negotiate an off eBay settlement.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Sent seller a message...I'll let you know what he says.



Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Steve for taking the initiative on this. Fingers crossed they are interested. Point to this discussion if they want to know more.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

This could also cause them to become real expensive as the desire rating went way up.
I'd pay what I got up now if he would like to pull the auction and still get a few bucks for them....just another option if you start talking.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

syklystt said:


> This could also cause them to become real expensive as the desire rating went way up.
> I'd pay what I got up now if he would like to pull the auction and still get a few bucks for them....just another option if you start talking.


So that's your bid?.....good to know.

Steve


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

$21.....15 plus 6 for shipping...currently im the only bidder....but I think im being sniped


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

syklystt said:


> $21.....15 plus 6 for shipping...currently im the only bidder....but I think im being sniped


Tough call....do we let it ride and hope no one else is looking, or put another bid on top to make sure you get it?
How about if you increase your max bid by $15 more (up to $30) and if you win at $15 all's good...if it goes for between $16 and $30 I'll PayPal you the difference?
That way we're not bidding against each other, but we're more likely to get them for the build.

Would really hate to see them slip away.

Steve


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought that I posted this already but I don't see it....

Sounds good....no prob.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

syklystt said:


> I thought that I posted this already but I don't see it....
> 
> Sounds good....no prob.


Cool...so I'm in for $15...anybody else just to play it safe?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I know of a couple of people that would be willing to contribute a bit more. These ones labeled Avenir seem to come up once a year at best.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

I have course race tape from the Atlanta olympics if you would like a few feet of that for the display. Yes I was there and yes I personally stole it .... tucker AT AIRCASTMobile DOT COM


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mtnwing said:


> I have course race tape from the Atlanta olympics if you would like a few feet of that for the display. Yes I was there and yes I personally stole it .... tucker AT AIRCASTMobile DOT COM


hahaha! Love it. That would really make the display, Tucker.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

The seller was gracious enough to end it early with my minimum bid!
Thank you!
I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

syklystt said:


> The seller was gracious enough to end it early with my minimum bid!
> Thank you!
> I'll keep you all informed.


Very cool...glad you got them.

DC, what's left on the hunt list?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice work folks, making that happen on a pretty rare part. This is what is left,

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?
Brakes: Dia Compe VC-700 front and rear
Shifter grips: ATI for X-Ray in red
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch

I'd say the brakes are the most visible item left at this point. I've still not see a set come up on eBay yet.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I spoke too soon! Here are the brakes,

Dia Compe VC 700 Brake Set | eBay

Maybe an appeal to the seller will work again.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Well, I spoke too soon! Here are the brakes,
> 
> Dia Compe VC 700 Brake Set | eBay
> 
> Maybe an appeal to the seller will work again.


Since my $15 wasn't needed for the bar ends...I'd be glad to throw it in the pot towards the brakes if someone is bidding, or I'll bid if someone wants to pitch in.

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job. 


syklystt said:


> The seller was gracious enough to end it early with my minimum bid!
> Thank you!
> I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Well, I spoke too soon! Here are the brakes,
> 
> Dia Compe VC 700 Brake Set | eBay
> 
> Maybe an appeal to the seller will work again.


Sent seller a message...fingers crossed...would be cool to get these for the build.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nice work folks, making that happen on a pretty rare part. This is what is left,
> 
> Bottom Bracket: Shimano UN-72 122.5 mm Shell?


68 or 73? I should have this.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I will need to ask.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

No reply from the seller on the brakes....

Is anyone planning on bidding on them?

If I don't hear from anyone, I'll give it a shot.


Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Go for it. We have a couple people that can chip in.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Go for it. We have a couple people that can chip in.


Bid in...fingers crossed.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Won the auction for the brakes, and payment sent.


If anybody wants to chip in, drop me a line.



Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Steve. PM me your PP addy and I'll throw another $20 at this.


eastcoaststeve said:


> Won the auction for the brakes, and payment sent.
> 
> If anybody wants to chip in, drop me a line.
> 
> Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Brakes delivered today...I'll unbox, inspect, rebox, and ship them out Monday.


DC, anything else on your Ebay radar?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I received confirmation from the HOF that everything people said they would be shipping has been received. Except those brakes, which I assume are on the way. Is that right EastCoastSteve?

So here is where we are at with parts remaining to be found,

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Shifter grips: ATI for X-Ray in red
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?
Tires: Ritchey SpeedMax, black compound, 26 x 1.95 inch

I suppose at this point we could go with either of the bars offered by iamkeith and yo-natey-yo since it is something of a guess what we are after at this point.

LarryJo, you still have that black Kontak headset?

Picture of parts we are still looking for,

This in silver,









Ritchey semi-slick with this pattern.









These grips in RED,


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I believe these would be about the right grips, if some one is interested in contributing.

SRAM Gripshift Sharktooth Bicycle Shifter Cover SRT800 x Ray or 900 Series Red | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sold.

Not to me though.


DoubleCentury said:


> I believe these would be about the right grips, if some one is interested in contributing.
> 
> SRAM Gripshift Sharktooth Bicycle Shifter Cover SRT800 x Ray or 900 Series Red | eBay


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

These aren't the right Speedmax?

Wrong tread?

Ritchey 1 9 Speedmax Mountain Bike Tires Vintage Skin Wall Cross Country | eBay


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, slightly different tread and they are skinwall. It would appear that Susan's bike had blackwall tires. I think at this point any blackwall semi-slick would be good enough.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC, yeah, I fell asleep at the wheel on the brakes...they're still unopened in the box from the seller on my workbench.

Jeff, I saw the link DC posted about the Grip Shift while I was at work, clicked the link, and figured what the heck...hit the buy it now button.

I'll ship the brakes and grips together and save a couple dollars.




Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Way to go Steve.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice grab Steve!

It's really hard to tell what the grips are, but the best photo we have is this,









Obviously they are all-black and short or shortened for Grip Shift. There is a pattern to them that I don't recognize. My assumption was that it was an Avenir product, but I don't know what that would have looked like. The modern Avenir grips look wrong.

If people think these would be a good-enough solution, I could provide these. I'm open to suggestions as we try and wrap this up and get the build going.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I received confirmation from the HOF that everything people said they would be shipping has been received. Except those brakes, which I assume are on the way. Is that right EastCoastSteve?
> 
> So here is where we are at with parts remaining to be found,
> 
> ...


Have Speedmax K 2.0's (pair) in black in very good condition.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow GM, that would be great if you're willing to provide those. I've had no luck finding those all this time but knew they must be hanging in someone's personal shop.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Wow GM, that would be great if you're willing to provide those. I've had no luck finding those all this time but knew they must be hanging in someone's personal shop.


DC when you've had 500 bikes through your basement shop you'll have a pair or two also. Can someone pm me the ship-to address and point of contact and I'll get them heading west.

Also forgot to mention that I have red gripshift grips but they aren't ATI's. Has anyone contacted ATI directly, bet they would help.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

GM, I will send you the proper address and instructions for sending in the tires.

Our wanted list is getting short!

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in silver
Handlebar: Unknown alloy bulge bar, gray anodized
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If the bar I have ends up being appropriate (or close enough), I am happy to send it out.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Let's go with it and get this done! Thanks being persistent.

I will send you the proper mailing instructions.


----------



## pmou (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey everyone -- 

Just wanted to stop in and say this is awesome. I was in contact with one of the forum members through Ebay for the bar ends. Best of luck with the rebuild and I'll keep an eye around the shop for any more missing pieces.

Paul


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

pmou said:


> I was in contact with one of the forum members through Ebay for the bar ends.


The barends were a very important piece!

Here is where we are at now; not much left to go.

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in *silver*
Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
Grips: Avenir thin with logos?

The top priority is the headset now.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm surprised the seat post hasn't popped up.


DoubleCentury said:


> The barends were a very important piece!
> 
> Here is where we are at now; not much left to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Two steps closer....



brakes are kind of cool...adjustment screws?



DC...can you shoot me the shipping address again?

Steve


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0

I'm seeing a few 27.2, but have not spotted a 27.0. Seems a rare bird


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

classen said:


> Seatpost: Shimano XTR M900 in silver 27.0
> 
> I'm seeing a few 27.2, but have not spotted a 27.0. Seems a rare bird


 Maybe we could buy a 27.2 and turn down the part that fits in the frame in a lathe, and then the 27.0 would appear somewhere......


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

How about a 26.8 with a shim? Sacrilege?

I feel like 26.8 is a little more common than 27.0


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

peter.thedrake said:


> How about a 26.8 with a shim? Sacrilege?
> 
> I feel like 26.8 is a little more common than 27.0


Show us that .1mm shim


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You're obviously just trying to protect the stock of 26.8mm seatposts


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Let me check again with the HOF on the seatpost size, since 27.0 does seem a bit odd. And just to be clear, Dave and Susan provided the frame with a black XTR seatpost that is the right size, so we would just be doing an exchange. Presumably, whomever sends in a silver one would get the black one in exchange.

I also asked for an update and photos of the build in progress, but the mechanic responsible is waiting until all parts have been received before starting.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DC, had a busy week tires are packed and shipping tomorrow should arrive there Wednesday. Sorry, No luck on the headset. Have the Tioga equivalent and the Cane Creek S2 though.

Have a 27.0 XTR in Silver and would give it up if I can get the black one back.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This is all really good GM.

You can see the black post they have on the bike now, shown on the first page of this topic. It looks very clean for black. Let me confirm with the HOF that they are aware that we intend to do an exchange. Should be pretty easy to turn it around in the box you send.



gm1230126 said:


> DC, had a busy week tires are packed and shipping tomorrow should arrive there Wednesday. Sorry, No luck on the headset. Have the Tioga equivalent and the Cane Creek S2 though.
> 
> Have a 27.0 XTR in Silver and would give it up if I can get the black one back.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

OK GM, I have confirmation with the HOF that they will see to it that the black seatpost is returned to you. Just put a note in the box reminding them about this arrangement.

Just one item left to find, and if we can't find it we can go with a Cane Creek S2 in silver I suppose.

Headset: Dia Compe Kontak ST in *silver*


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC, 

USPS tracking says the brakes and shifter grips were delivered on Wednesday. (thanks for chipping in Jeff :thumbsup
Hard to believe we're down to just one part.....need to find that headset.



GM,

That's awesome that you are donating the tires and have the right seatpost for the swap!





Steve


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Tracking says the tires and seat post have been there since 3:13 on 12/3.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Tracking says the tires and seat post have been there since 3:13 on 12/3.


That's great news GM....now we just need that pesky headset.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, I got confirmation from the HOF today that everything we sent has been received. The black seatpost will be heading back to you GM.

Now it is just the headset.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

What, no finished bike pictures yet


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not worth starting until a headset has been found.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not worth starting until a headset has been found.


DC, trying a different angle...I Googled bikes that might have come stock with the headset we need...posted this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...so-we-need-your-help-941670.html#post11627739

Maybe we'll get a bite.

I'll cross post in a few other places too.

Fingers crossed,

Steve


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll check the headset bin at the shop on Friday. I know there's a bunch of boxed new (old) headsets in there, and I'm sure I saw some Dia Compes. Just not sure of the models.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DFA said:


> I'll check the headset bin at the shop on Friday. I know there's a bunch of boxed new (old) headsets in there, and I'm sure I saw some Dia Compes. Just not sure of the models.


That would be awesome....fingers crossed.

Steve


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

4 Dia Compe Aheadset (IIs?), all 1 1/4". Sorry.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank you for checking!

And yes the proper model name appears to be Dia Compe Ahead II.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> OK GM, I have confirmation with the HOF that they will see to it that the black seatpost is returned to you. Just put a note in the box reminding them about this arrangement.
> 
> Just one item left to find, and if we can't find it we can go with a Cane Creek S2 in silver I suppose.
> 
> ...


I might have that craptastic plastic cap. Combined with a generic silver headset, it might look pretty close. 
I need to check. I threw some stuff away about 4 months ago. That would be typical of my luck. Keep something 20 years and throw it away, only to realize you could finally use it.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

Is this the correct one?









Dia Compe Aheadset Headset 1 1 8" SEALED Bearing Vintage 1990s RARE Silver | eBay


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't think so. The cups should have square edges.

It should look like this in silver,


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol. We've all been there Steve.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sick day and a sleeping baby equals a lot of boredom. I found a trek on ebay that has one in black. What about looking for a complete bike that a few of us could pitch in, split up the parts we want, and donate the headset for the project?
This looks similar (to me), threaded pieces up top but I'm sure the upper could be found in somebody's parts bin, or something close?
Kona Lava Dome MTB Frame Double Butted Cromoly Steel | eBay


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That's not a bad idea. That headset on the Kona is a Shimano cartridge XT M740.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn! I was looking for the models listed that the headset came stock on. The profile looked similar, I'm no expert though.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

There has been some confusion about what model we are looking for, and the name is not very distinctive to make matters worse. We'll just have to search for threadless DiaCompe headsets with aluminum cups that look right.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

It it just for looks or will it be used? Couldn't someone turn down some aluminum "dummy" cups in the same profile and have them chromed?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's just get this darn thing built.....


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Win!!!!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Let's just get this darn thing built.....


That would work. Is it complete?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes!


doublecentury said:


> that would work. Is it complete?


----------



## Migen21 (Dec 17, 2014)

So, is this happening? I'm seriously dying to see the end result of all of this hard work! =)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The headset should make that happen!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Cane Creek is checking to see if they have the proper headset from back when the sponsored Susan and DBR.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Great news!

Cane Creek came through with a NOS silver headset identical to the one they issued to Susan back in 1996.

We're done!

Build pictures to follow.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Great news!
> 
> Cane Creek came through with a NOS silver headset identical to the one they issued to Susan back in 1996.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!

Can't wait to see pics.

Steve


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Steve


Never hurts to go back to the original source.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well done, everybody! I also can't wait to see this all built up. This is great news.

UNSTICKIED!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump for progress report.



Steve


----------



## Hergules (Feb 12, 2010)

We're all waiting for an update, hopefully with pictures. Robert (the assembler at the US Bicycling Hall of Fame) is also the manager of the Bike Barn on UC Davis' campus, so we're hoping he's had time to assemble it during Winter break. to be continued very soon! - Joe


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hergules said:


> We're all waiting for an update, hopefully with pictures. Robert (the assembler at the US Bicycling Hall of Fame) is also the manager of the Bike Barn on UC Davis' campus, so we're hoping he's had time to assemble it during Winter break. to be continued very soon! - Joe


Herg,

Any updates?

Pics?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I believe the headset took a bit to get there.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I can build that bike up in less than 2 hours. After all the scrounging, get it built and post up a pic!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Weekly bump.



Steve


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Any updates? I figured I'd give eastcoast steve some help. Way westcoast steve.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sryanak said:


> Any updates? I figured I'd give eastcoast steve some help. Way westcoast steve.


Haha, thanks Steve.....guess it's my turn now.

Any progress???

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got nothing to share here. Waiting for the HOF to chime in.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The bike just needs cabling and it's done...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> The bike just needs cabling and it's done...


So maybe 8 to 12 weeks to go?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes. It still needs to be brought back to Davis from where it is being built. Shipping, homeland security, customs duties....


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> So maybe 8 to 12 weeks to go?


 Ohhh. Beat me to it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. Davis is another country.


DoubleCentury said:


> Yes. It still needs to be brought back to Davis from where it is being built. Shipping, homeland security, customs duties....


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jeff said:


> Yeah. Davis is another country.


Right. :lol:

Something is not right here. The initial post said the the bike is being built by guy at a bike shop in Davis. I assume this bike shop has cable. Instead of typing an update that "cable is all that is needed", he could put the cable on in almost the same amount of time, and be done.

And, how about a picture, before that cumbersome process of escaping from the Republic of California? Or have they jammed the interwebz over that foreign territory?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> Right. :lol:
> 
> Something is not right here. The initial post said the the bike is being built by guy at a bike shop in Davis. I assume this bike shop has cable. Instead of typing an update that "cable is all that is needed", he could put the cable on in almost the same amount of time, and be done.
> 
> And, how about a picture, before that cumbersome process of escaping from the Republic of California? Or have they jammed the interwebz over that foreign territory?


I'm guessing this project is more of a focus for us old bike guys than it is for the museum. Not to mention most museums work at a glacial pace...just the nature of their business....
Either way though, it will be cool to see it complete when they finish it up.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon HOF, some of us gave a bunch of dough and parts and it would be great if you guys threw us a bone.

or

This is pretty much the last time we'll help ya if you just ditch us after getting what you need from us.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll admit that I've become a bit annoyed at the pace of things, having leveraged my reputation here to try and get the project done. One of the things I did not know going in was that the US Cycling HOF has very limited public hours. I was very disappointed to learn that they are only open Wed. 4 PM to 6 PM and Saturday 10 AM to 2 PM. I'm guessing they are also open by special appointment for school groups and such. The virtual tour via the website might be the only option for most of us.

The reality is that it is largely or completely a volunteer organization. For it to be open regularly requires someone to commit to sitting at the front desk.

The HOF moved from it's original home in New Jersey to Davis in 2008.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'll admit that I've become a bit annoyed at the pace of things, having leveraged my reputation here to try and get the project done. One of the things I did not know going in was that the US Cycling HOF has very limited public hours. I was very disappointed to learn that they are only open Wed. 4 PM to 6 PM and Saturday 10 AM to 2 PM. I'm guessing they are also open by special appointment for school groups and such. The virtual tour via the website might be the only option for most of us.
> 
> The reality is that it is largely or completely a volunteer organization. For it to be open regularly requires someone to commit to sitting at the front desk.
> 
> The HOF moved from it's original home in New Jersey to Davis in 2008.


Don't sweat it DC....it's a great cause and a cool project no matter what the pace.
I'm guessing everyone has the Winter boredoms, and is just anxious for something neat to look at.

Steve


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Use Search Tempest engine, to do a nationwide Craigslist, Amazon, eBay and local classifieds scan. Tedious, but I found my 2012 Trek Superfly 100 carbon in size small this way!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Use Search Tempest engine, to do a nationwide Craigslist, Amazon, eBay and local classifieds scan. Tedious, but I found my 2012 Trek Superfly 100 carbon in size small this way!


Mod' s account hacked by Temptest spammer, or posted in the wrong thread?

Steve


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Mod' s account hacked by Temptest spammer, or posted in the wrong thread?
> 
> Steve


What the hell are u talking about? I use it and it worked for me. I'm just suggesting on finding all their missing parts.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What Steve is saying is that your post is a total non sequitur. If you happen to read a few posts, you would know that all the parts have been found and we have been patiently waiting for a build picture or update.

DC, this is not on you.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> What Steve is saying is that your post is a total non sequitur. If you happen to read a few posts, you would know that all the parts have been found and we have been patiently waiting for a build picture or update.
> 
> DC, this is not on you.


Gotcha...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't sweat it DC. Your reputation was shot looooong before this project started. 


DoubleCentury said:


> I'll admit that I've become a bit annoyed at the pace of things, having leveraged my reputation here to try and get the project done. One of the things I did not know going in was that the US Cycling HOF has very limited public hours. I was very disappointed to learn that they are only open Wed. 4 PM to 6 PM and Saturday 10 AM to 2 PM. I'm guessing they are also open by special appointment for school groups and such. The virtual tour via the website might be the only option for most of us.
> 
> The reality is that it is largely or completely a volunteer organization. For it to be open regularly requires someone to commit to sitting at the front desk.
> 
> The HOF moved from it's original home in New Jersey to Davis in 2008.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> Don't sweat it DC. Your reputation was shot looooong before this project started.


I'm working on it!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhMyyyyyyyyyyy. You know how much I love brazed bikes.


DoubleCentury said:


> I'm working on it!
> 
> View attachment 970265


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Crickets Chirping.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

I think he crickets have died.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally, I would say they can take as long as they want. But when you ask people for a bunch of free stuff for project, then take that stuff, and then disappear and give no feedback about the status of the project, well that's just rude.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump?




Steve


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> Normally, I would say they can take as long as they want. But when you ask people for a bunch of free stuff for project, then take that stuff, and then disappear and give no feedback about the status of the project, well that's just rude.


Double bump, and I will add that the "stuff" was free for the HOF, but we paid for it, and if the HOF is open, and the parts we paid for them to add to their display are gathering dust in a back room, I want my money, and or parts back. I will gladly help those that ask, and can build a bike in less than 2 hours, these delays are inexcusable. Susan's legacy is why I helped, not for my effort to sit undisplayed.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I was told that a photo was going to be available last Monday, but I got nothing.

There is a real loss of credibility here. I'm sorry I got involved with this.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

In the grand scheme of things a couple extra weeks isn't the worst thing in the world. I hope they get it together quickly, but I do understand David time...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I should have had everything shipped to me for expedited assembly, only the frame/fork was already at the HOF.

Also, at the time the frame was sent, it was not known that the MTB HOF was moving to nearby Fairfax.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DC,

Don't sweat your part.....you did a great job of mobilizing the effort...there was no way you could have foreseen the HoF's lack of motivation.

And just for the record, if another similar project popped up tomorrow, I'd donate parts again no problem....a good cause is still a good cause, and building historic bikes is cool no matter how long it takes.



Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Photos provided by the HOF!

(hopefully the cables get trimmed/crimped before display)


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Turned out nice! Looks like the real deal!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Really glad to see it together....made it in just under the one year anniversary of the thread. Wonder how Susan feels about it? Would be cool if she took it for a spin.


Cables make my eye twitch, and tubes should be presta, but all my builds need tweeks too.




Steve


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I’ve been thinking: Why wouldn’t Susan have just hung the bike on the wall after winning an olympic medal with it, as a moment? 

or donated it to a local shop to display?

What do you guys think? or double C, do you know more of that story?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> I've been thinking: Why wouldn't Susan have just hung the bike on the wall after winning an olympic medal with it, as a moment?
> 
> or donated it to a local shop to display?
> 
> What do you guys think? or double C, do you know more of that story?


I think some pros think of bikes as just tools, and don't attach the same strong feelings to them we bike weirdos do.

At least she hung onto the heart of it.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, I asked Dave Wiens this question in the very beginning, given that the bike was no longer complete and most of the parts had drifted away. He said they simply didn't appreciate the significance of the bike at the time.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, I get the pros point of view, bikes (they don’t pay cash for--yes I know they pay in sweat) are tools… but you’d think the olympics would be special. Anyhow, thanks for the answer!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I think some pros think of bikes as just tools, and don't attach the same strong feelings to them we bike weirdos do.


100% true. [Name Drop Warning]: I was chatting with Ned about his 1990 Worlds Winning bike and he admitted it's "lost" in Europe somewhere, and he couldn't care less about finding it. A strong point he made was that most of these bikes didn't belong to the riders so they had very little say when it came to finding homes for them.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Not meaning to derail this thread, so mods do as you see fit.

I was slightly surprised to hear Julie Furtado say "I just ride a bike&#8230;" and not care about specifics as long as it worked. I like her honesty in the clip:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's true for most professionals in any field of work. We, the people that have to buy and use our own equipment, tend to research and take better care of that equipment than say a professional biker that gets a new bike or a new bat, glove and cleats often. We are probably more attached to it as a consequence?

Great job on getting the pictures, DC. Hey guys, I think our patience paid off. Thanks to all who donated, however big and small.

As an aside, when I click through the photos in this thread on my phone, a Mantis suddenly pops up so your sidetrack seems just fine.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes, I asked Dave Wiens this question in the very beginning, given that the bike was no longer complete and most of the parts had drifted away. He said they simply didn't appreciate the significance of the bike at the time.


even though you're a huge name dropper, good work here, TD! 

Sorry I didn't have any '90s stuff to contribute.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> As an aside, when I click through the photos in this thread on my phone, a Mantis suddenly pops up so your sidetrack seems just fine.


I was just trying to keep the peanut gallery happy. Sort of like halftime entertainment.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

KDXdog said:


> Not meaning to derail this thread, so mods do as you see fit.
> 
> I was slightly surprised to hear Julie Furtado say "I just ride a bike&#8230;" and not care about specifics as long as it worked. I like her honesty in the clip:


We are all bike geeks, but some of us are more riding geeks, and some of us are more equipment geeks.

It's like I was saying to John Tomac the other day, John I said...

(not really) :lol:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> even though you're a huge name dropper, good work here, TD!
> 
> Sorry I didn't have any '90s stuff to contribute.


Me either so I donated 90's currency.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The HOF will be doing a donor card that will go along side the bike while on display. Hopefully they have a list of the people that contributed, assuming you want to be recognized, but in a few cases I only know people here by username.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Seems a pity that, after all that hard work hunting down the parts, they installed shraeder tubes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If the rims were drilled for Schraeder then I can see why they did. An assumption on the builder's part.


joeadnan said:


> Seems a pity that, after all that hard work hunting down the parts, they installed shraeder tubes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> If the rims were drilled for Schraeder then I can see why they did. An assumption on the builder's part.


There is a plastic thingy on some Mavic rims which go out and make it schraeder compatible. Maybe it's missing it.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

The original Mavic Crossmax had a special metal presta valve nut, if I recall correctly, which was chamfered so that it closed up on the larger hole in the rim. It was either a nut or a shim.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Split plastic shim

Good on DC for making this happen


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Has anyone been to the HoF to see the bike in person?

Would be cool to add this to the display:

RARE Old School Diamondback MTB Racing Susan Demattei Poster | eBay

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It's too bad the MBHOF hadn't moved to Fairfax yet when Susan and Dave donated the frame.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Did this bike ever get to be displayed at the MBHoF?



Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Finished photos in post #283. 

I was just telling someone about this bike project a few days ago, and lamenting again that it was too bad that this didn't end up at the new museum in Fairfax instead. A year later would have been a whole different story.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Great thread! A bit confused though, after all this work by the VRC community, is this bike NOT on display at the HOF museum in Fairfax? Is there still a display in Davis?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The bike is still located at the USCHOF in Davis, as the donation was made before the HOF museum had relocated to Fairfax. A year later would have been a different story.



Woodpuppy said:


> Great thread! A bit confused though, after all this work by the VRC community, is this bike NOT on display at the HOF museum in Fairfax? Is there still a display in Davis?


----------

